# Now then



## Billyb (Oct 5, 2008)

Did a 2 year trip round Europe in 2005/6 26 countries in our ( eventually) trusty Hymer. Wild camped pretty much the whole way. Well the rat race doesn't seem to have the same appeal so we have another Hymer & we're gonna do it all again. Amazed to find this site. Much prefer to be wild camping - we seem to meet so many great people 

Take it easy 

Bri & Marie


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice to see you - to see you etc

and Welcome to Wild Camping - perhaps you could post some pictures and a bit of a write up from your travels? it would help to lift the gloom that some of us will be stuck with this winter


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 5, 2008)

hi welcome to wild camping, hope you have a great time on your travels enjoy.keep us posted


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Billyb, welcome to the site!!  There is all sorts  of interesting  stuff on here!   ENJOY!    JIM


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 6, 2008)

Not knocking 'wild camping' but with Winter coming on there's a lot to be said for a bit of comfort, we're parked up at La Marina South of Alicante until next April, 2 pools, gym, tennis, top class showers etc/bar with happy hour and near the beach, 11Euro a night (about 7quid) , got to be cheaper than trying to heat a house in UK. (and free wi-fi of course)


----------



## Billyb (Oct 6, 2008)

Well we headed out from the UK Xmas eve, ferry over to Bilbao. Very nervous ( we'd never owned a van before, never spent more than a weekend in this one & here we were on our way for 2 years) Spain was cold so we headed down to Portugal only to find that most of the UK/ Holland/ Germany were already there. We had fine times down there. In all we made it as high as Nord Kapp, East as the Ukraine, West as Capo St Vincent in Portugal & South as Gib. Took 30,000 photos - I'll post some when I've worked it out.  Thanks for the warm welcome - hope we'll meet on the road


----------



## lenny (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome Billyboy, admire your bottle, looking forward to some of the pics, if not all of them,What type of Hymer did you use?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 13, 2008)

*europe and beyond*

Hi billyb   
Welcome!


That looks a great trip you are on, how about a blog as well as some pictures
for us uk members who havent made it abroad yet

weez
Tony


----------



## Baggins (Oct 13, 2008)

*Do you have to contract the whole winter*



guerdeval said:


> Not knocking 'wild camping' but with Winter coming on there's a lot to be said for a bit of comfort, we're parked up at La Marina South of Alicante until next April, 2 pools, gym, tennis, top class showers etc/bar with happy hour and near the beach, 11Euro a night (about 7quid) , got to be cheaper than trying to heat a house in UK. (and free wi-fi of course)




Hi

Do you have to contract the whole winter to get that 7 squid price?

I read that prices on Spanish site for 'latecomers' is sometimes very high.

Anyhow - looks a good deal.

BW


----------



## cipro (Oct 13, 2008)

guerdeval said:


> Not knocking 'wild camping' but with Winter coming on there's a lot to be said for a bit of comfort, we're parked up at La Marina South of Alicante until next April, 2 pools, gym, tennis, top class showers etc/bar with happy hour and near the beach, 11Euro a night (about 7quid) , got to be cheaper than trying to heat a house in UK. (and free wi-fi of course)


 
Thats sounds brill and cost is good any pics being as it is dull here
I work in the brick industry and have 8 weeks off from december

Will have plenty of time but no dosh to go south to warmer places
Bummer. Still we wont let the buggers grind us down


----------

